# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  Homemade Robots from Степан Глушков

## Airicist

seplus.blogspot.com

youtube.com/Sepluss

Projects:

ornithopters

----------


## Airicist

Робот паук из скрепок "Инвалид" 

Robot spider from clips "Cripple"

Uploaded on Mar 3, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Робот таракан из скрепок "Жёлтый По" и инструкция по его сборке

Robot cockroach from Staples "Yellow Po" and assembly instructions

Uploaded on Mar 3, 2010

----------

